# Weatherby



## bigboy56073 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a Weatherby SAS that is having problems cycling. I will shoot a round and it will eject the shell but then I have to push the action closed the last inch. I only have about 200 round through this gun. Will it loosen up in time? (I have taken it apart and cleaned it well), or should I bring it to a gunsmith?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Sounds like your recoil return spring is gummed up. I haven't had an SAS apart but that spring is likely located in a housing in the butt-stock. On a few shotguns it is a spring over the magazine tube (Franchi VS shotguns for sure). That spring is what pushes your bolt forward after the action is cycled and is likely the culprit behind your jamming.


----------



## pondhunter (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm getting mine back from the shop. They told me it was filty. that made me mad. I've never had an auto before. He said the gas chamber had never been cleaned, and I should check the Owners manual. The manual doesn't give enough information. I talked to him today and was told the average guy wouldn't be able to clean the gas chamber. It should be cleaned every two years. I've had mine about 5 years. This sounds like the source of your problem.


----------



## scauphunter73 (Sep 23, 2004)

I have to agree that's most likely your problem. Dirty or worn out would cause it. My Xtrema was doing it last month and I got a new spring and it fixed it no problem! 

The old spring was two inches shorter than the new one when I had them out!


----------

